# Solved: security warning in java update



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Greetings, not sure if this is the right place to post this but here goes,in the latest Java update (version7 update 45) the following pop-up keeps appearing (mostly in games(pogo off course))The warning is as follows Allow access to the following application from this web site.No matter how many times I hit allow it still reappears.One of the suggestions I was given was to disable verification.(it didn't work).is there a way to disable this annoying pop-up? any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

this explains it http://www.java.com/en/download/help/appsecuritydialogs.xml


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Greetings,thx 4 the help dvk01,but it's not telling me how to disable the prompts


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Did you bother to red the link 
*YOU CANNOT DISABLE THE PROMPTS *

It is a safety measure to help prevent malicious applets being allowed to run 
ANY UNSIGNED JAVA APPLET has to be authorised each time you want to run it 


> Starting with Java 7 Update 40, the option for Do not show this again for this app is no longer available. *Unlike previous versions, the user cannot suppress the security dialog for an unsigned application and will have to select the option, I accept the risk and want to run this app, each time the user wants to run an unsigned application*.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

To dvk01,yes I did read the link,Java stinks,and thanks 4 nothing


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Unfortunately this time, it isn't Java at fault, but the website developer who is using unsupported code and isn't signing the code

Java has enough security holes that I routinely recommend users not to use it & uninstall it from their computers, unless they have to use it on certain websites

Most online games have switched to using flash, which although having security risks, tend to be a lot lower risks.
Java has for the first time stepped up to the plate & made it so you have to watch what you are doing & allow it to run on each site where there is or might be a risk. 

You have to assess the risk and decide for yourself. 

My advice is uninstall Java and don't use sites that insist on it, unless it is your bank, and that will always be signed

Yes it is annoying to have the security alerts, but it is even more annoying to get your computer infected and spend hours cleaning it or even format & reinstall because a malicious java applet has taken over


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Greetings,I know I've marked this as solved, clearly it isn't I didn't mean to come across as being rude I, like others I'm sure are just plain fed up with Java and it's damn updates.To all developers out there(I certainly wish I was) somebody come up with something that is better than JAVA.Even Ubuntu uses Java.Thanks for the help dvk01 it is appreciated.


----------

